# Re: DIY Electric Car Forums



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

Man you got me thinking too.
I have run a few PHP boards and I am a member of many forums. But I
wouldn't change a thing on this list (except fix the truncated emails
and maybe some more aggressive rules). I really prefer this KISS format
. There is just no need in my mind to turn this Electric car into a
hybrid hummer. 

With that said...

I write software for a living now(finally) And in one of our products
space is a real constraint. I can see where some ideas can apply.

In a web based list we could use a perl/python/ruby script to find
large blocks of repeated text and collapse it into a link the second
time it is displayed. It would reduce bandwidth while make the repeated
info available with a click. If 5 people reply to a large post in a
single day (these usually end up on one screen in a threaded forum to)
the text appears once and links everywhere else in the page.

OK, back to EV's
Today on the way to work a women in a large SUV ept accelerating up
behind me rather quickly at each light. Finnally she took the lane next
to me at the red light and the conversation went something like this:

her: "Is that really electric?"
me: "yup, no gasoline at all"
her: "How much did it cost to convert?"
me: about 8 thousand but being a red sports car I didn't want it to
be slow"
her: " It is Fast"


She made my day.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

there ya go...
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=279


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: DIY Electric Car Forums*

I agree with you, Bruce. I have a dial-up connection that normally connects
as a fast 28.8 speed. This is the best that I can get since I live out in
the country where cable and DSL is not available. I, for one, like the
email format because of this. I just get on-line, open up my email and then
go off and do something else until the emails load. While I am sure the
on-line forums have their place. I hope that this email list continues. I
have been able to build my first EV and put it on the road in less than 4
months with no previous experience. Most of the help that I received was
from the good people on this list. I also like the ability to delete any
email that I object to, because of language or the content of the email. I
do find that some people on the list tend to take things too personal and
get offended too quickly but that will always be the case. I normally do
not write or reply to many of the responses on the list because there are
more people on the list with a lot more experience that I have. I am glad
that we all have alternatives such as the email list and the on-line forums.
It is our choice as to what we want to use. I will continue to use the
email list as long as it is available.

Thanks, Freddie

http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/899
http://www.southernev.com/dakotaev.htm





-----Original Message-----
From: Bruce Weisenberger [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Thursday, July 26, 2007 10:51 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: DIY Electric Car Forums

Guys this comes up every few months. And Al there is
an issue. Do you read the list from a dial up modem.
Some of us due- not me personally but it has been
talked about. Have you visited a Web based forum with
a cellphone and internet's connection. The Email
based sessions are much easier to read on email verses
web based forums because you have to search for what
your looking for. Email is straight forward. 



> --- Al <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > With all due respect, I agree with Kip, mailing
> > lists were for the days of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

> With all due respect, I agree with Kip, mailing lists were for the days of
> 9k6 baud modems. It probably takes more bandwidth to send out hundreds of
> messages to everybody on the list than it does to have users log on and
> view
> the messages they are actually interested in. I realize there are factors
> that I am not aware of, but this is the 21st century.

Do you really think so? Next time you are on a forum, select a short
message and then, from your browser, select "view source" and have a look
at how much code you have to download to see that little two or three line
message.

Add to that that you usually can't tell if you really want to read a
message until after you've opened it. Many people aren't very good at
creating useful, informative, subject lines.

> Al
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Kip C. Anderson" <[email protected]>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Wednesday, July 25, 2007 11:46 PM
> Subject: Re: DIY Electric Car Forums
>
>
>> Scam? Like what?
>>
>> The facts are:
>>
>> - Most people on this list would like to see EVs go mainstream.
>> - Allot of people on this list have no idea how to search the archive or
>> where to go to do it, nor do they wish to take the time to figure it out
>> when a web forum offers the convenience right in front of their faces on
>> every single page.
>>
>> Mailing lists of this size are unwieldy and antiquated - and not readily
>> embraced by the AOL/MySpace generation of internet users.
>>
>> I
>
>


-- 
If you send email to me, or the EVDL, that has > 4 lines of legalistic
junk at the end; then you are specifically authorizing me to do whatever I
wish with the message. By posting the message you agree that your long
legalistic signature is void.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

We are talking blueberries and strawberries here.

Plain text is most useful for reading EVDL with PDA or cell phone of off 
line. The formatting to certain screen sizes makes it PAIN to read with 
small screen. So plain text to these users please.

On the other hand the web based systems offer more cream on the cake. 
With strawberries. (eh..) More functions and eye candy. But all the 
mambo jambo requires the user to be online. With good bandwith.

I believe both parties can have what they need. Systems that work in 
both worlds has to exist already.

Was there a survey some sort some time ago .. Can't remember what it was 
about. But could we just see how much active users are on the list and 
who wants and what.

If there is no free and available resources to do this I would gladly 
pay something to someone to get it done (20€ or more if required). If we 
do this together we could end up having something extraordinary. (Am I 
dreaming again... ??)

-Jukka


Peter VanDerWal kirjoitti:
>> With all due respect, I agree with Kip, mailing lists were for the days of
>> 9k6 baud modems. It probably takes more bandwidth to send out hundreds of
>> messages to everybody on the list than it does to have users log on and
>> view
>> the messages they are actually interested in. I realize there are factors
>> that I am not aware of, but this is the 21st century.
> 
> Do you really think so? Next time you are on a forum, select a short
> message and then, from your browser, select "view source" and have a look
> at how much code you have to download to see that little two or three line
> message.
> 
> Add to that that you usually can't tell if you really want to read a
> message until after you've opened it. Many people aren't very good at
> creating useful, informative, subject lines.
> 
>> Al
>>
>> ----- Original Message -----
>> From: "Kip C. Anderson" <[email protected]>
>> To: <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Wednesday, July 25, 2007 11:46 PM
>> Subject: Re: DIY Electric Car Forums
>>
>>
>>> Scam? Like what?
>>>
>>> The facts are:
>>>
>>> - Most people on this list would like to see EVs go mainstream.
>>> - Allot of people on this list have no idea how to search the archive or
>>> where to go to do it, nor do they wish to take the time to figure it out
>>> when a web forum offers the convenience right in front of their faces on
>>> every single page.
>>>
>>> Mailing lists of this size are unwieldy and antiquated - and not readily
>>> embraced by the AOL/MySpace generation of internet users.
>>>
>>> I
>>
>


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

If we are voting (again) I am gonna vote to keep this list format
complete with digests. I tend to read my email at home when I wake up in
the morning and when I get home from work. It is nice to have the
digests. When I party too hard and sleep in I will forward the single or
two digests to my work email or copy it to my phone and take it with me.

I have broadband and I am not 'Crazy' (yet)


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

Being able to access info while off line would be nice. A php forum just doesn't have that feature. Depending on how you get your email, email lists make more sense here. I have always though it was kinda sad that so much information could be lost on a php site. Much of the time, with smaller sites, the site admin defaults on payments and all of the info on the site is gone for ever.

Brian





> ---- "Jukka Järvinen" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Right. php's are fine but not when you're off line on the sky to get
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

Actually I was going to ask if any one had any objections to be copying posts from the here to the forum. I didn't bother to ask since I'm such a noob, I didn't know how people might respond.

So, would anyone have any objections to me copying emails over to the forum?

Brian


>Imagine, if you will, 
>that a human read the EVDL every day, deleted the spam, reformatted the 
>HTML posts so they were readable, changed the Subject lines to a 
>consistent format for fast searching, edited out mindless repetition, 
>and standardized the way data is presented. The result was posted on a 
>website daily, and also archived and indexed so you could easily look up 
>old posts or view all the posts in a particular thread together.

>But here's the problem. Nobody wants to do the work. They want to 
>automate the above process, with some software package (that they didn't 
>write, either). The software isn't smart enough to do any of the above 
>things "right", so it winds up doing a half-assed job of it, creating 
>more problems than it solves. It looks prettier, but works worse.



> Still bummed I wasn't worthy of an invite though,

Like Groucho Marx said, "I wouldn't join any club that would have me as 
a member."

--
Lee A. Hart, 814 8th Ave N, Sartell MN 56377, leeahart_at_earthlink.net


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*



> On 28 Jul 2007 at 21:57, Brian Jackson wrote:
> 
> > So, would anyone have any objections to me copying emails over to the forum?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

Did anyone notice that this list is actually on the diy electric car forum?

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=305

Brian




> ---- Brian Jackson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Being able to access info while off line would be nice. A php forum just doesn't have that feature. Depending on how you get your email, email lists make more sense here. I have always though it was kinda sad that so much information could be lost on a php site. Much of the time, with smaller sites, the site admin defaults on payments and all of the info on the site is gone for ever.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: DIY Electric Car Forums*

Thats funny, is someone just mirroring the EVDL to this DIY forum. It looks like you can reply to the EVDL right from that forum. Anyone with an account there want to give it a try?



> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]On
> Behalf Of Brian Jackson
> Sent: Sunday, July 29, 2007 12:52 AM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: DIY Electric Car Forums
> 
> 
> Did anyone notice that this list is actually on the diy electric car forum?
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=305
> 
> Brian
> 
> 


> > ---- Brian Jackson <[email protected]> wrote:


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*RE: DIY Electric Car Forums*

I tried to reply to one of the threads, and I was not able to do so. Here is the message it gave me...

xrotaryguy, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.

The thread starter on all of the threads is "EVDL List (list bot)", so I think the DIY Electric Car site administrator is simply using his EVDL membership to post on the forum. That's pretty slick. Maybe its not. I'm not much of a computer nerd, so maybe it's lame and I just don't know it  

Oh well, is seems harmless enough. All of the email addresses are listed as [email protected], so no one's email is being revealed. I don't see any signature lines either, so those of you that have personal info in your signature have nothing to worry about.

Brian




> ---- Mike Willmon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> Thats funny, is someone just mirroring the EVDL to this DIY forum. It looks like you can reply to the EVDL right from that forum. Anyone with an account there want to give it a try?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

I agree 100% with david.


BTW what is this sudden rush of people whose client replies with the
email address in the body instead of the tried and true

---name wrote

This is spambot food and should be disabled if possible. You know who
you are, Let me know off list what client you use and and I will
research how to turn it off.


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

No, but I do now  



> Brian Jackson wrote:
> 
> >Did anyone notice that this list is actually on the diy electric car forum?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

> I have a dial-up connection that normally
> connects as a fast 28.8 speed. This is the best that I can get since I live out
> in the country where cable and DSL is not available. 


I don't want to be a spammer but,

Those of you caught in this situation may wish to consider....

www.wildblue.com


Stay Charged!
Hump
I-5, Blossvale NY


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

I wonder if any of these satellite tv and internet companies offer phone service too. Or does satellite technology make cell phones viable for people who live in the country already? Anyway, this is where cable modems really shine and hopefully a satellite modem could do the same thing. When our house had dial-up, the only reason we had a land line at all was for the computer. We were already using cell phones. When we switched to cable, we disconnected the land line and saved ourselves that $25 per month. We also got rid of AOL, so we did not have to worry about that $25 a month anymore. We did have to upgrade our cell phone service, so there was some additional cost involved, but between the AOL charges and the Qwest charges, our COX cable bill was basically covered. Is a scenario like this possible with Satellite Internet?

Brian




> ---- Tim Humphrey <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> =============
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY Electric Car Forums*

Satelite tv and internet has a delay of about a half second between 
communications to a from the satellite because they are so high up.
It doesn't work well ffor telephone

Telephone relay satelittes are in low earth orbit so there is no delay 
really but these satellite tv and internet ones are in geosynchronous 
orbit which is MUCH higher up and there is a detectable transmission 
dealy.
(You an see it on news broadcasts relayed by satellite if the 
correspondent and the news desk are talking to each other.




> Brian Jackson wrote:
> > I wonder if any of these satellite tv and internet companies offer
> > phone service too. Or does satellite technology make cell phones viable
> > for people who live in the country already? Anyway, this is where cable
> ...


----------

